# [solved] vmware network: workstation and player mixed up?

## stenny

Hi,

after successfully using vmware-workstation 6.x for a long period of time I decided to have a glance at vmware-player.

So I unmerged vmware-workstation and emerged vmware-player with success.

The player lacks the possibility to create new emulation setups. Therefor I switched back to workstation again by unmerging player and emerging workstation. I of course have vmware-modules installed and I also did a emerge --config vmware-workstation. So everything should be setup fine. But now I cannot start vmware networking anymore.

My log file (/var/log/vnetlib) tells me:

 *Quote:*   

> sh: /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmware-ping: No such file or directory
> 
> VNLServiceStart - Fork and exec command and arguments: /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmnet-bridge
> 
> VNLServiceStart - Argument: 0, /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmnet-bridge
> ...

 

I cannot find any reference to /opt/vmware/player neither in /etc/vmware nor in /opt/vmware.

So where does /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-networks find this path?

Thanks

    stefanLast edited by stenny on Wed Jan 06, 2010 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

Usually when i tried vmware-server, i had to run some perl script that comes with instalation and it set all up. Emerge usually told me to do that...

----------

## stenny

my own stupidity ...

doing a proper etc-update after emerging such packages helps a lot.

I just discovered, that etc-update also updates vmware.conf, which contains these references to vmware-player.

I must have been temporarily blind, when I looked for this weird effect.

After updating the vmware configuration file, vmnet starts again ...

Thank you

    stefan

----------

